# Looking for body shaving places for men in Cairo



## kaaz

Hello there!

I will be staying in Cairo this July for a week or more. I want to ask those expats living in Cairo where to find places I can go to for body shaving, waxing, grooming for men (Manscaping). I searched online and could not find anything for men in Cairo. 

Please advise 

Thanks in Advance


----------

